# COVID lungs



## Utard (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone else had COVID and noticed a major impact on your lungs? It's been over 6 months for me and it's pretty much sucked all the fun out of riding. Small uphills have me winded and I find myself stopping/walking way too often. 

Actually has me considering getting an e-bike in the future. PSA get your vaccine and hopefully avoid any complications.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Yikes, heard that this was one of the after-effects but haven't heard if it diminishes over time, hopefully it does. Mind if I ask if you had mild symptoms or more severe ones? 
Hope you get back to your prior fitness/health.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. My limited knowledge is that it can take up to a year to completely clear.
Are you seeing a doctor about it?


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

MSU Alum said:


> Sorry to hear it. My limited knowledge is that it can take up to a year to completely clear.


Since almost nobody had and recovered from COVID more than a year ago, I'm not sure how we can know this.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Utard said:


> Anyone else had COVID and noticed a major impact on your lungs? It's been over 6 months for me and it's pretty much sucked all the fun out of riding. Small uphills have me winded and I find myself stopping/walking way too often.
> 
> Actually has me considering getting an e-bike in the future. PSA get your vaccine and hopefully avoid any complications.


Ouch, so sorry to hear that. Hopefully you recover full capacity, lung capacity loss is rough.

I'd say the e bike is a good call so you can keep enjoying the sport. No shame in doing what you need to get back into the sport. Only problem is most people I know who have switched for various reasons never come back!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

This was a huge fear of mine. My understanding is that the scar tissue in the lungs is permanent, although like all injuries time and use will make it better.

Good luck.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

wayold said:


> Since almost nobody had and recovered from COVID more than a year ago, I'm not sure how we can know this.


The first cases occurred in China on November 17, 2019 (supposedly), so there could be some supporting data. Or, it could be speculative based on knowledge of the damage process and coincident speed of healing.

You'd have to ask the doctor from Johns Hopkins who wrote this article.

*Is COVID-19 lung damage reversible?*
"After a serious case of COVID-19, a patient's lungs can recover, but not overnight. "Recovery from lung damage takes time," Galiatsatos says. "There's the initial injury to the lungs, followed by scarring. Over time, the tissue heals, but it can take three months to a year or more for a person's lung function to return to pre-COVID-19 levels."

From Johns Hopkins:








COVID-19 Lung Damage


COVID-19 can cause lung damage and breathing problems that can persist even after recovery. An expert in lung disease explains.




www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

If your doctor isn't aware I would make him/her aware of your problem. I always get concerned when I see a post where someone is excessively winded during what should be an easy workout. That's how I found out I had leukemia. It may not be the Covid at all.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

COVID is no joke. OP give yourself time and keep talking to your doctor. Hopefully you'll get better with more time to heal.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I found this a very interesting read.








Lung Surfactant for Pulmonary Barrier Restoration in Patients With COVID-19 Pneumonia


IntroductionCorona virus SARS-CoV-2 has already spread around the whole world and is currently, with no vaccine available yet, unstoppable. As per today, COVID-19 affects more than 3,000,000 confirmed patients globally. First line medications are antiviral drugs and multiple urgent clinical...




www.frontiersin.org





Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I responded with this to a similar thread on another forum, and it fits here, so I figured I'd copy and paste...

I was off from work for 18 weeks this year, and got in the best shape of my life. I could hammer a 10 mile XC course in less than an hour and would average 180 beats a minute... I'd see my heart rate in the 190s for the last few miles on my push to the finish. I could go as high as 198. My resting heart rate was 42 beats a minute, and I was so well conditioned I really had to push myself to get into the 170-180 zone.

I got covid in October. I took two weeks to rest and the first time I got on the bike to just move around I was amazed at how hard it was. The two mile warmup ride I do on the way to the trailhead had never shown my heart rate above 125. After covid, even going easier than normal to be as cautious as I could, I hit 184 beats a minute in the first mile.

I was worried that I had permanent damage. My chest burned all the time for a few weeks after my two week quarantine, which it didn't do when I was diagnosed. I developed a cough that hung around for a month too, again, after my quarantine.

Almost 3 months have passed and I feel much better now. I'm not as fast or capable as I was in the summer, but I'm sure with determination I'll get back there. My heart rate numbers seem to be reasonable for what I'm doing, but I have certainly lost fitness, which is understandable having taken so long to ease back into it. I'm just riding the trainer in the garage now since the trail imposes too much random intensity. I recently rode at 185 watts for ten minutes and my heart rate was 175 beats a minute, so I guess I'm getting there.

It is what it is. We may have suffered permanent damage and won't ever get back to what we had, but I'll still ride at whatever level I can until I can't anymore.

Hang in there.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Utard said:


> Anyone else had COVID and noticed a major impact on your lungs? It's been over 6 months for me and it's pretty much sucked all the fun out of riding. Small uphills have me winded and I find myself stopping/walking way too often.
> 
> Actually has me considering getting an e-bike in the future. PSA get your vaccine and hopefully avoid any complications.


How bad we're your initial symptoms when you first contracted the virus, were you hospitalized? The lingering symptoms are probably due to scarring in the lungs but you may want to have your heart evaluated for possible " post COVID cardiomyopathy"


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have not had COVID, but a close friend tested positive a little over 3 months ago and was asymptomatic. No symptoms and no issues. Until about 3 weeks ago. He began to experience shortness of breath and an over all feeling that could best be described as Chronic Fatigue. He described waking up and getting out of bed as debilitating. Everything he does he describes as is a significant feat of stamina and endurance. Something he has none of now. He is beginning to experience other issues that are described as complications of COVID and has now been referred to a cardiologist.


----------



## unicorn_violence (Jan 30, 2017)

i would check with your doctor for sure, mostly because of heart related issues rather than the lungs. based off what i have read, mild symptom and asymptomatic people can experience heart related issues after covid which can make you feel winded. in regards to the lungs, they might just more time to heal. lung scarring can be permanent, but lungs DO heal themselves. for example, even after smoking for several years, your lungs can eventually heal close to capacity before smoking, even though some scare tissue remains. it just takes time. 
no matter what though, talk to your doctor if you havent already to rule out other complications.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> The first cases occurred in China on November 17, 2019 (supposedly), so there could be some supporting data. Or, it could be speculative based on knowledge of the damage process and coincident speed of healing.
> 
> You'd have to ask the doctor from Johns Hopkins who wrote this article.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what the degree of lung scarring you have. I work in the hospital and can tell you many of the assympomatic youngerish patients that we ordered cxr and covid swabs for other reasons had infiltrates. The lungs have redundancy built in so you can breath and survive with one, but athletic performance will suffer obviously.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

It took several months of intervals on the airbike before I was back to normal. I was a particularly bad case of Covid as I was already dealing with a seperate lung infection when I got it. The images of my lungs were not pretty, but look fine now and I'm in better shape now than I was prior to getting it. Took a ton of work though.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Virus are no joke. 

I had H1N1 about 10 or so years ago and I knew a bunch of folks that got it. We all got a respiratory infection right after we seemed to be recovering from the flu, it took most of us 6-9 months to fully recover. Covid seems even worse, so I would expect recovery times to be 12+ months in some cases. I will say that everyone I know that got the H1N1 respiratory infection did eventually recover and I hope everyone with covid can too!


----------



## Utard (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for all the responses and well wishes. I really don't expect my lung capacity to recover much, if at all. 50+ years of cumulative lung damage will eventually take a toll. Good to hear about some positive outcomes from others though! I will still keep riding, either way, just need to adapt expectations.

I never thought about possible heart-related issues causing shortness of breath, but I'll definitely follow up with my doc.

As for my symptoms, I'd say they were moderate, all things considered. Worst than any 'flu' that I'd ever had. 4-5 days of fever, extreme muscle ache, loss of appetite, sleeplessness. Lost over 10 lbs. Didn't develop a cough until after the fever broke, then it felt like coughing up a lung. Only one, short, brief moment when I had any sort of difficulty breathing - like I was hyperventilating, that fortunately passed quickly. Pulse Oxy readings generally around 94-95, with a low of 90.

COVID sucks, but I did manage to get my vaccine today, so hurray!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I responded with this to a similar thread on another forum, and it fits here, so I figured I'd copy and paste...
> 
> I was off from work for 18 weeks this year, and got in the best shape of my life. I could hammer a 10 mile XC course in less than an hour and would average 180 beats a minute... I'd see my heart rate in the 190s for the last few miles on my push to the finish. I could go as high as 198. My resting heart rate was 42 beats a minute, and I was so well conditioned I really had to push myself to get into the 170-180 zone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Utard said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the responses and well wishes. I really don't expect my lung capacity to recover much, if at all. 50+ years of cumulative lung damage will eventually take a toll. Good to hear about some positive outcomes from others though! I will still keep riding, either way, just need to adapt expectations.
> 
> I never thought about possible heart-related issues causing shortness of breath, but I'll definitely follow up with my doc.
> 
> ...


technically if you had an oxygen saturation of 90% on room air and NO prior history of structural lung disease, you would meet criteria for "severe" Covid. If you came to the hospital with that saturation you would meet criteria for admission. The truth is, we really don't know all of the long term complications from the virus but are learning more as time passes. Hopefully you will gradually get better and be able to return to your prior pedaling self. Keep us posted on your recovery as inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Post-Covid Lungs Worse Than Smokers Lungs. Post-COVID lungs worse than the worst smokers' lungs, surgeon says


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

Utard said:


> As for my symptoms, I'd say they were moderate, all things considered. Worst than any 'flu' that I'd ever had........
> COVID sucks, but I did manage to get my vaccine today, so hurray!


Wishing you fast recovery, but I don't understand why you would get the vaccine for COVID after you already suffered the COVID virus. As I understand it, your body is already full of COVID antibodies from having it once already and you are immune.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

starre said:


> Wishing you fast recovery, but I don't understand why you would get the vaccine for COVID after you already suffered the COVID virus. As I understand it, your body is already full of COVID antibodies from having it once already and you are immune.


According to the CDC, the vaccine supposedly offers better immunity(may last longer?) compared to natural immunity. But again only time will tell.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

natepac said:


> According to the CDC, the vaccine supposedly offers better immunity(may last longer?) compared to natural immunity. But again only time will tell.


I haven't heard that, and not looking to start a debate, but if the CDC is saying that it's highly suspect and irresponsible. Last thing I read was the vaccine offers a few months immunity. The last study I read (last week in _*Science*_) showed B-cell reactivity 9 months post-infection, with little in the way of half life decrease.

To the OP, I am 52 and had Covid at its height (late March). I had horrible, uncontrolled fevers, two of the "covid rashes" associated with vascular micro-clots, and my lungs did show some opacities, I never really suffered shortness of breath or low pulse ox. I've not noticed any real issues with my riding (other than not being in good enough shape this time of year, lol). I should add that I also have not-so-great looking lungs (but not bad) after having served at Ground Zero so I am coming from a not perfect place for comparison. I think if you continue working on your fitness you will continue to improve and get back to your baseline. Only caveat I would add is to be on the lookout for clotting issues. We (I'm an ER RN) are seeing people experience blood clots of different varieties during and post-Covid infection (at least we suspect). So, continued shortness of breath greater than expected, vascular-type rashes, issues with mentation or tasks are all certainly worth a trip to a healthcare provider IMO. Heal up and ride often!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Bikeworks said:


> I haven't heard that, and not looking to start a debate, but if the CDC is saying that it's highly suspect and irresponsible. Last thing I read was the vaccine offers a few months immunity. The last study I read (last week in _*Science*_) showed B-cell reactivity 9 months post-infection, with little in the way of half life decrease.
> 
> To the OP, I am 52 and had Covid at its height (late March). I had horrible, uncontrolled fevers, two of the "covid rashes" associated with vascular micro-clots, and my lungs did show some opacities, I never really suffered shortness of breath or low pulse ox. I've not noticed any real issues with my riding (other than not being in good enough shape this time of year, lol). I should add that I also have not-so-great looking lungs (but not bad) after having served at Ground Zero so I am coming from a not perfect place for comparison. I think if you continue working on your fitness you will continue to improve and get back to your baseline. Only caveat I would add is to be on the lookout for clotting issues. We (I'm an ER RN) are seeing people experience blood clots of different varieties during and post-Covid infection (at least we suspect). So, continued shortness of breath greater than expected, vascular-type rashes, issues with mentation or tasks are all certainly worth a trip to a healthcare provider IMO. Heal up and ride often!


My understanding is that there are some vaccines that illicit a more durable and long lasting response than the actual infection, such as pneumococcal and tetanus vaccines. Whether that applies to the COVID vaccine or not may be one of those things that only time will tell, but my sense is that it's pretty good beyond 6 months and I'd guess B-cell reactivity is a big part of that.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It's an interesting thread.

I've been surrounded by lots of Covid so months ago when I heard an advert for the Moderna CV vaccination trial I jumped on it. 

Just received verification last week that I did in fact receive the vaccination as opposed to the Placebo and feeling a bit blessed actually. They gave me a little card for proof.

We were given the option to remain in the study for another 20 months to verify longevity of the antibodies and of course infection rates so I will continue to be monitored and will report back here. Unfortunately they don't tell us much until it's mostly over.

Anyways, good info in this thread.

I personally know of several deaths including a healthy fit friend of 20 years, a stroke (20 years old), a bed ridden person (31 years old and rabid disbeliever) after months, both parents were in the ER for it, and another 30-40 people that have gotten it. It's all too real to me.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Was going to ask what Starre did but you guys covered it. 

I recently tested positive for COVID antibodies, so was wondering why would you double up by getting a vaccine. I’ve been looking for studies that say the antibodies developed naturally vs via vaccine are somehow different and better. 

My case was mild: day after New Years (no, I didn’t go anywhere) Insuddenly felt that achy all over feeling USU sally signaling I’m getting sick. Next morning Infelt like Inhad been in a car accident: all big muscle groups hurt, migraine-level headache, and chills...BUT no fever or cough. Thought it just a weird flu. I felt like I had a fever but two different thermometers told a different story; in fact my temp was below normal. No oxygen level dip. That lasted 5 days, and Tylenol was all I took. Then some basic cold symptoms set in, nasal congestion etc. After 10 days I wondered if it coulda been COVID so I got the antibody blood test done, amd it came in positive. 

I’m over 60 with a significant comorbidity of heart disease (two heart attacks...one on the trail, and four stents). Since COVID hit I’ve been able to ride nearly every day in the sunshine of California to keep the lungs heathy. In addition I take immunity boosting supplements, not to mention statins, aspirin and Plavix. 

So I feel pretty lucky, but I’m still curious if indeed it makes sny kind of real scientific sense to double down on antibodies by getting a vaccine, which I’m probably eligible for March 1.

Interestingly, on a side note, the body aches I felt were very similar to but more intense than the reaction I had to shingles vaccination a couple years ago. Kinda like Neegan on Walking Dead let Lucille have her way with me all over my body.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

MattMay said:


> I'm over 60 with a significant comorbidity of heart disease (two heart attacks...one on the trail, and four stents). Since COVID hit I've been able to ride nearly every day in the sunshine of California to keep the lungs heathy. In addition I take immunity boosting supplements, not to mention statins, aspirin and Plavix.
> 
> So I feel pretty lucky, but I'm still curious if indeed it makes any kind of real scientific sense to double down on antibodies by getting a vaccine, which I'm probably eligible for March 1.


I'd say it ALWAYS comes down to what your doctor recommends. If he or she says get it, I'd hustle on down and get it.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It may not matter to this discussion, but a data point nonetheless.
I came down with covid on Dec. 3 (probly from forgetting to wash my hands after shopping, and then touching my face). Overall it was a very mild case. I had a fever for 1 day. I was a little achey, a little tired, and had some very short (as in minutes) bouts of fatigue and exhaustion. A few days later I had a headeache. I wasn't even sure I was sick. A couple days later I lost my sense of smell (so weird!) - that was the clincher. I scheduled a test (it would be 4 days to test and another 3 for results), but by then it was too late for my family to avoid me and we all got it.

Since I was now off work, I took the time to bike and hike as usual - well, a lot more than usual. I had no "sprint". I had to maintain a fairly relaxed pace, but I never felt bad. Endurance was also still good. I still had occasional brief (again, minutes) bouts of fatigue and tiredness. I'd say my aerobic cap. was about 85%. Pulse Ox bottomed at 92 (I was 98-99 with a collapsed lung a while back).

I was back to work after my 2 week isolation and I had a small cough, and it took til Christmas to get my aerobic cap. back. I was cautioned about blood clots, heart conditions, lung scarring, etc. so I was fairly cautious about my exertion, but I felt pretty good.

I was also told that my natural immunity right now will likely wear off in about 5 months. I have to wait ~90 days to get the vaccine, which I will get. Hopefully my Dad (82) can get it in a week or 2. I stayed far away from him.

We are all good now, except my wife is still kinda tired and her sense of taste just started coming back.

Pay attention to how you feel. This is all new. It does not compare to anything anyone had before. It affects everyone differently.
Stay healthy and get better!

-F


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

To the OP, I'd look into getting an oxygen meter which measures your oxygen intake. I am not a doc however what I've read about Covid lung is it causes a consistent drop in your ability to consume oxygen. The oxygen meter may be a way for you to monitor your recovery.


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll be brief but everyone's case seems slightly similar and different...covid gets us all differently. I was first ill in November of 2019 then felt better till mid January 2020 and than it became worse. Three trips to the doctor and it's not the flu, not bronchitis, not pneumonia.. must be a virus. Ok, three months later still have as I call it "beach breath", six months later same thing and till now the same tight lungs. Currently seeing a pulmonologist and it might be asthma??? Over the past year my biking efforts have increased in trying to keep my normal pace in check. Covid lungs...yup almost a year. Brief? sort of.
Stay healthy everyone!!!


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

This is a very interesting topic.

I was sick just before Christmas 2019. Like many others of course.
It's been a year since I've been able to ride strong, I was too exhausted for about a month to consider a ride, or if I did ride it was very tiring. Now, a year later, I still struggle. I've had enough good rides in the last 12 months that I can count on one hand. I remember one day just after feeling okay, a week or so after being sick, breaking in new brake pads. Just bedding them in out in the street I was tired. I did load the bike into my truck but I was really exhausted and decided not to go ride if bedding in brakes made my legs go limp.
COVID wasn't around in December 2019, supposedly. For whatever it is worth though, that was the most sick I'd been in my life as far as I can remember. 

I rode Saturday and was frustrated for various reasons. I rode a trail in reverse of the normal direction, my technical skills were pretty decent this ride but no endurance. The trail isn't normal for this direction due to the the technical climbing. I attempted what I felt I could conquer and I did okay for the most part but after any obstacle I wanted to get off and rest.
I know I am not at my top level but I know how I should be able to perform. I've been riding and training for a lot of years and I know the difference between this an an off-day on the bike or fitness in general.

There are times I do a long tough climb -the type you go as slow as you can for 10-15 minutes and part way through my lungs are sort of burning. Doesn't matter the temperature.

I have not had so much as a cold since I was sick in 2019 but I still suffer badly in the fitness department. It's mostly endurance. I do at times have strength, the expected strength for being self admittedly out of shape, but I can't sustain any longer term efforts.

I have not seen a doctor or been tested for COVID or anti-bodies (yet). Not sure anti-body testing is still applicable for an illness 12 months earlier. And who would be to say I didn't get it during this year but was a-symptomatic, which could prove an anti-body is present anyway.

I remember pre shut-down times when I was on a group ride and I was fighting for my life to hold off the riders behind me and it just wasn't working. I had to let them pass because I was feeling so fatigued. The conditions are semi fast which is somewhat tiring but I should have been capable of riding faster with the rides I'd had under my belt by this time in March I'd guess. Also on that ride I had to stop on a climb that is difficult but I never need to rest on a climb, I can always maintain, even if it's the speed the people say is impossible not to tip over because of slow speed. That's been the case all year for me. 

I suspect we'll see more posts like the OP's, and experiences similar to mine. I feel like I should have had COVID with the symptoms -the way it spread around my office with people I was near. The way I got it, being with a sick person that has never gotten me sick in the past (ex girlfriend). She wasn't feeling well but I didn't care since she never got me sick. A few days later I had symptoms, like a cold came on within the couse of a day, then I was stuck in bed the following 2 days, the weekend. A few days later was Christmas and co-workers were already sick at Chrismas from being near me the Friday before.
Like many others, the time to recover was very slow, including 2 relapses of just blah. I was doing trail work on 1/2 and by the end of the day I could barely throw dirt.
The only reason I believe it was not COVID was because in December/January 2020 we were not overwhelmed with cases and if this thing I had spread as fast as COVID does, more would have been sick within those few months of when it did become prominent. 

I'm actually probably to the point where I am deciding to give up for a while. It hasn't been fun for long time now, regardless of how easy I go. I gave up months ago of expecting a strong ride. I only do it to be outside, away from working, and to enjoy the bike. Some days are worth it but some days it's too much of a struggle to even be fun. I did do an easy course Sunday and it was okay. Not fast, but because it's pretty flat it was more fun to just ride and not be defeated. Maybe a weekly ride on these flat trails is in my future for the near future.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I responded with this to a similar thread on another forum, and it fits here, so I figured I'd copy and paste...
> 
> I was off from work for 18 weeks this year, and got in the best shape of my life. I could hammer a 10 mile XC course in less than an hour and would average 180 beats a minute... I'd see my heart rate in the 190s for the last few miles on my push to the finish. I could go as high as 198. My resting heart rate was 42 beats a minute, and I was so well conditioned I really had to push myself to get into the 170-180 zone.
> 
> ...





TripleR said:


> I'll be brief but everyone's case seems slightly similar and different...covid gets us all differently. I was first ill in November of 2019 then felt better till mid January 2020 and than it became worse. Three trips to the doctor and it's not the flu, not bronchitis, not pneumonia.. must be a virus. Ok, three months later still have as I call it "beach breath", six months later same thing and till now the same tight lungs. Currently seeing a pulmonologist and it might be asthma??? Over the past year my biking efforts have increased in trying to keep my normal pace in check. Covid lungs...yup almost a year. Brief? sort of.
> Stay healthy everyone!!!


I just posted then went back up the tree to read comments.
I see I wrote a faint carbon copy of what both of you state.
@TripleR I was abou a month behind you but with similar results.

I actually went to the docter and they couldn't get me in for a week. Asked what the cause of my visit was and I said "I have the same nasty cold that won't go away that seems to be common around here". They suggested calling in the following week if I was better despite it being 2 weeks beyond what a cold would take to be gone. I was good enough not to go for a visit but wasn't healthy yet. I think I quit blowing out green stuff though. I believe I wanted to get tested for a sinus infection actually.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Close to 90% of those being hospitalized (severe disease/death) are Vitamin-D deficient. This hormone they call Vitamin-D is the orchestration messaging compound for the entire immune system (innate, adaptive ect..) and with low levels your entire immune system becomes blind, stupid and confused, opening you up for severe infections. You need a 25(O)HD blood level of 60ng/ml or higher and you need it daily. Most that do not supplement (which is a lot of people) in winter are well below 30ng/ml and low even in the summer (work indoors, don’t get out ect…).
For adults and teens this means upwards to 10,000iu a day in winter and 5,000iu in summer if you are not getting sun, to get in a safe range of 60ng/ml to 100ng/ml. Also need 400mg magnesium daily for it activates this hormone. It is this stupidly simple and this important in both preventing catching this virus and preventing severe disease.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

In2falling said:


> Close to 90% of those being hospitalized (severe disease/death) are Vitamin-D deficient. This hormone they call Vitamin-D is the orchestration messaging compound for the entire immune system (innate, adaptive ect..) and with low levels your entire immune system becomes blind, stupid and confused, opening you up for severe infections. You need a 25(O)HD blood level of 60ng/ml or higher and you need it daily. Most that do not supplement (which is a lot of people) in winter are well below 30ng/ml and low even in the summer (work indoors, don't get out ect&#8230.
> For adults and teens this means upwards to 10,000iu a day in winter and 5,000iu in summer if you are not getting sun, to get in a safe range of 60ng/ml to 100ng/ml. Also need 400mg magnesium daily for it activates this hormone. It is this stupidly simple and this important in both preventing catching this virus and preventing severe disease.


I'm a big fan of vitamin D, but if you're going to target 10,000 iu per day in the hopes of a 25(O)HD blood level of a MINIMUM of 60ng/ml - which many people consider the safe UPPER limit - without blood tests, you'd best talk to your doctor first!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Regarding those who _may have had Covid_, most tests I am aware of can have up to a 30% false reading. Our son tested positive for Covid with zero symptoms. His room mate had all the symptoms but tested negative 3 times. 4 weeks after testing positive, he (our son) took the antibody test (required for him to return to work in-person) and has zero antibodies. Took another test, still positive for Covid. However, now-4 weeks after the original positive test-he (son) has symptoms: migraine, body aches, extreme exhaustion. The research that will be done in the coming years on Covid will be very telling.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

bingemtbr said:


> Regarding those who _may have had Covid_, most tests I am aware of can have up to a 30% false reading. Our son tested positive for Covid with zero symptoms. His room mate had all the symptoms but tested negative 3 times. 4 weeks after testing positive, he (our son) took the antibody test (required for him to return to work in-person) and has zero antibodies. Took another test, still positive for Covid. However, now-4 weeks after the original positive test-he (son) has symptoms: migraine, body aches, extreme exhaustion. The research that will be done in the coming years on Covid will be very telling.


Yeah, weird, huh?
I have pretty high confidence in RT-PCR tests in general, but they test for actual RNA sequences, so you may get those after the disease has pretty much cleared the infectious stage. I don't have much faith in antigen tests, but my daughter's doctor has almost no faith in antibody tests. There's a lot of monkeys trying to f*ck that football!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, Kerry Mullis himself was very specific about the utility or lack thereof (in this case) of using PCR in the way it is currently. He also had some rather colorful things to say about Fauci. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

starre said:


> Wishing you fast recovery, but I don't understand why you would get the vaccine for COVID after you already suffered the COVID virus. As I understand it, your body is already full of COVID antibodies from having it once already and you are immune.


The recommendation from the CDC and AMA is vaccination regardless of prior infection. Best to cover your bases.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Yeah, Kerry Mullis himself was very specific about the utility or lack thereof (in this case) of using PCR in the way it is currently. He also had some rather colorful things to say about Fauci.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


I met Kary Mullis awhile back and he was a complete loon -- entertaining as hell, but well off in left field. He was in the right place at the right time and came up with PCR and that's a credit to him -- but he did nothing with it after that. Within a few years post PCR invention he knew much less about it and its uses than your average 2nd year grad student. That being said, I've got a sister presenting with COVID symptoms right this moment and tested negative on the rapid test and I've done enough PCR's myself to know that there's lots of ways to mess it up. My MD friends are suggesting two negatives from the nasal swab sampling and evidence of other illnesses before they'd rule out COVID. Strange world hoping your sick loved-one has pneumonia and not COVID...


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> The recommendation from the CDC and AMA is vaccination regardless of prior infection. Best to cover your bases.


Lets be careful not to turn this into a Covid discussion and get the thread closed.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

OP,

I have been struggling too. I have a comorbidity with asthma. I'm 53 but very fit with a BMI <22 and have been hammering a SS as my only ride for more than 17 years.

I travel a lot although domestically. I'm positive that I had Covid in late February of 2020 into March. There were no test kits in my area then and it was only really being discussed as isolated to California. It presented as a mild cold or allergies on a Monday morning. By Wednesday, I was short of breath walking stairs. I returned from my business trip and got to my PCP by Friday at which point we confirmed pneumonia and bronchitis. Back to the PCP one week later with zero improvement and still pneumonia and more steroids (via injection) etc. It was viral not bacterial as antibiotics had no effect. I was using a nebulizer 6+ times per day which is the only thing that brought relief. I had pneumonia for 3 weeks.

Then, the fatigue set in. I have never in my life experienced fatigue like this. I'm not even sure how to describe it. I waited months before riding, went too long/hard on a ride and became hypoxic near the end of it. I then struggled again and couldn't ride for months. By summer I was easing back into things but I still had fatigue. I remember riding dirt bikes with my friend and our sons. My son failed to make a short climb. My friend held the bike and I walked up, kick started it first try and walked back down to my bike. I was exhausted and wasn't sure I could continue. 

With the exception of my childhood, I have managed my asthma without too much trouble. A few puffs on the inhaler pre-ride and I wouldn't even need a warmup and could pound away on the SS. If it was cold, it would require easing into the ride before I really started exerting myself. I only have a nebulizer as my daughter needed it as a child.

Now, most rides require a nebulizer treatment beforehand and that's not even a guarantee. My asthma is now triggered by allergens, odors, who knows. After almost a year, I'm still not back. A week ago some mystery respiratory virus hit again and I'm on the mend. I tested negative for Covid but who knows. I haven't been anywhere other than physical therapy as I had shoulder surgery.

It's hard to accept frankly after so many years and being so fit. My plan is a full echo workup to rule out any cardiac involvement and a lung scan. Then, I'll consult with the best pulmonologist I can find and determine some strategies.

I hope that time fixes this and hope you fully recover.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Even tho my bout with COVID was fairly mild (body aches, chills, migraine, congestion...no cough or fever) I can tell something’s a little off when riding...times on regular routes at the usual level of effort and heartbeat are a few minutes slower and a bit more labored. On the advice of a friend I’m going to try some recreational oxygen. Hadn’t heard of it but he says it helps energy and recovery, and he used it when riding at elevation and it helped that too. Just bought some. I’ll report back. Might be a bunch of hooey but who knows. They sell it in different sizes and the mini ones fit easily in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Forest Rider said:


> Lets be careful not to turn this into a Covid discussion and get the thread closed.


Ummm, I'm pretty sure the title already declared this thread as COVID .... but sure, let's not advocate for good health, no reason for that, no, no reason for that ?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

MattMay said:


> Even tho my bout with COVID was fairly mild (body aches, chills, migraine, congestion...no cough or fever) I can tell something's a little off when riding...times on regular routes at the usual level of effort and heartbeat are a few minutes slower and a bit more labored. On the advice of a friend I'm going to try some recreational oxygen. Hadn't heard of it but he says it helps energy and recovery, and he used it when riding at elevation and it helped that too. Just bought some. I'll report back. Might be a bunch of hooey but who knows. They sell it in different sizes and the mini ones fit easily in a jersey pocket.


It's hooey, your blood can only carry so much oxygen, don't waste your money.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

hsakkire said:


> OP,
> 
> I have been struggling too. I have a comorbidity with asthma. I'm 53 but very fit with a BMI <22 and have been hammering a SS as my only ride for more than 17 years.
> 
> ...


You had pneumonia, that can take a while to recover from, esp with a history of asthma. Pneumonia could be a secondary infection from having had COVID, but it could also just be pneumonia.

Many of my patients insist that some illness they had last early year was COVID, but most of the time it was not COVID; infections rates were extremely low.

Don't look for zebras, pneumonia is common with or without COVID.

Don't forget to get vaccinated for COVID, it's the only way to insure you have a sufficient antibody response.


----------



## quagmireDan (Aug 4, 2016)

Fleas said:


> It may not matter to this discussion, but a data point nonetheless.
> I came down with covid on Dec. 3 (probly from forgetting to wash my hands after shopping, and then touching my face). Overall it was a very mild case. I had a fever for 1 day. I was a little achey, a little tired, and had some very short (as in minutes) bouts of fatigue and exhaustion. A few days later I had a headeache. I wasn't even sure I was sick. A couple days later I lost my sense of smell (so weird!) - that was the clincher. I scheduled a test (it would be 4 days to test and another 3 for results), but by then it was too late for my family to avoid me and we all got it.
> 
> Since I was now off work, I took the time to bike and hike as usual - well, a lot more than usual. I had no "sprint". I had to maintain a fairly relaxed pace, but I never felt bad. Endurance was also still good. I still had occasional brief (again, minutes) bouts of fatigue and tiredness. I'd say my aerobic cap. was about 85%. Pulse Ox bottomed at 92 (I was 98-99 with a collapsed lung a while back).
> ...


Read through this thread and your experience matches closest to what I am currently experiencing.
I tested positive 1/4/21 and had mild symptoms. Fever for a day, mild cough, a few days of fatigue but nothing major. I did lose taste and smell, I still can't smell anything.
I did a few light rides the week after testing positive and after 2 weeks decided to hit the trail. Felt good initially but as soon as I had to ride above threshold I had no power, no "sprint" as described above.
Frustrated but hopeful I'll get my sprint back.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> It's hooey, your blood can only carry so much oxygen, don't waste your money.


Yeh I'm for sure skeptical. I know that one way to raise hematocrit is testosterone, but as a heart disease sufferer it's at odds. And my friend who recommended it is an ER doc and rider so for a couple bucks I'll see if I get a placebo lift. Mostly sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Lung damage is bad juju. Underlying factors do not help. Have a friend with one lung due to removal of one years after pnemonia complications as a kid. Talk about compromised.

My personal mantra is optimizing my immune system toward off "stuff". Wish I could give out a universal formula for that.....


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> It's hooey, your blood can only carry so much oxygen, don't waste your money.





MattMay said:


> Yeh I'm for sure skeptical. I know that one way to raise hematocrit is testosterone, but as a heart disease sufferer it's at odds. And my friend who recommended it is an ER doc and rider so for a couple bucks I'll see if I get a placebo lift. Mostly sh*ts and giggles.


Yeah, it is a waste of time and money and could be counter productive, if it gives you a false sense of security believing you've solved what could be an underlying problem.

The problem is getting the oxygen across the membranes in a damaged lung. It's why patients are put on oxygen instead of "air". It's not to get more than 4 O2 molecules onto a hemoglobin molecule at normal atmospheric pressures, it's to get more of them across the membrane so that they can be picked up by a hemoglobin molecule.

The real answer is almost always...."talk to your physician". That's really what you should do. You may or may not have some holdover damage. If I had the kind of symptoms and history you are experiencing, I'd go to my doctor and get a thorough work up to see what the best course of action is.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Have 2 very regular riding buddies. Solid guys.

We don't always see eye-to-eye on politics & Covid but we respect each other's opinions and are good friends.

I actually signed up to be an early Moderna test subject. For me it was a great decision. I managed to avoid CV as it swept through my office multiple times and I had direct contact multiple times. Many friends and clients who I was in direct contact with got it, where-as I never did, as far as I can tell. My vaccinated 9 year old had one really bad night with Covid during the Omnicron surge and I held her as she coughed in my face all night long. Of course I assumed for certain I'd get CV at that time but tested myself every morning afterwards for a week straight and never got it. Neither did my vaccinated wife. It's now known that the Pfizer vaccination isn't particularly effective against CV in children but does lessen severity, but due to the much lower dosing it's still the one I'd choose for her.

Also, I have a CC that Moderna gave me for being a test subject that gets refilled based on blood draws, phone calls, completing a phone app, etc and as a result I have not paid for a single lunch (cheap lunch from work, not going out family dinners) out of pocket in 2 years which has been nice as well. I've been paid over $3K for getting protected early and it's still rising as I'm still monitored.

My 2 good riding friends felt differently about the vaccine. 

Riding buddy #1 said I was insane for letting them put that in me (to be fair I was a test subject when I first received it) and he got CV 2x, one time it was quite bad during the Delta surge.

Riding buddy #2 worked from home and felt that his 'strong immune' system protected him and that he had limited exposure being at home much of the time. He became quite ill also from CV pretty late in the game, it was likely Omnicron and he's about 2 months post illness.

Both buddies have lost little pot bellies in the last 6 months and appear really ideal as far as riding shape looks. I've unfortunately gained 8-9 #s during the same period. We finally got to get in an overdue group ride (cancelled previously due to the aforementioned illnesses). Weather and trails were perfect.

Riding buddy #1 was always my equal in pedaling performance. He is struggling to keep up and having to cut out of the rides about half way through. He hasn't been riding as much, but no matter how much he was riding in the past, we'd both push through a solid 2+ hour ride with few complaints and being pretty close in performance. Sure sometimes one was stronger than the other, but close enough that we were always on the same 'ride'. Not on this day.

Riding buddy #2 is the larger concern. Always a MUCH stronger rider than me he was struggling nearly right away and although his technical and pedaling abilities historically easily surpass mine, after 45 minutes, his ride was over as he just couldn't breathe. When he needed to breath deeply he would begin coughing uncontrollably. Certainly I wish my friend the best and want him to improve and preferably get back in to his previous biking condition. At a minimum he is going to lose a solid 6 months of biking at his previous high level; this would be the best case scenario. Worst case, he has to give up pedaling bikes under his own power permanently because he just doesn't have the lungs to enjoy our very challenging terrain.

Also, they were both pretty far off the back when we were riding, not talking much as we usually do and just not keeping up.

Ultimately there were some good reasons (for me!) to get vaccinated but hanging on to my rather average aerobic capability was a primary motivating factor. So thankful I had the opportunity to get vaxxed (and boosted) early. If you are an athlete I'd choose wisely.

GL


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I've probably commented on my Covid saga in this thread... I didn't look back through it though. It might be old enough of a thread that I got Covid a second time since last I talked about it here, in January this year. Wife got it the second time too. Both of us were double Moderna vaxxed. I even got a booster, and then a week later got sick.

I suck on the bike compared to where I was pre Covid; probably always will and won't ever get back to where I was. This last time didn't seem as bad and I don't think it took as much from me bike wise, but if I suck on a bike, I can just blame having had Covid twice.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

What an ordeal. Sorry to hear. Hopefully you can regain your lung capacity if you don’t stop riding. Perhaps just take it easy for a while so you don’t get overly discouraged. I’ve had pneumonia and have exercised induced asthma. I’m finally feeling as well as I hope to be physically. I’ve been fortunate not to have been sick in a few years.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

i believe i caught covid in jan 2020 during flight back from brazil to canada through atlanta.
36 hours after getting home i was def sick and heading to bed. Next day i was full sick. at its worst i had to take a rest half way up 5 stair steps. Could barely find the energy to drink a glass of water in small sips. Felt like 5 minutes would go by before i could raise the glass again. Absolutely crushed my energy level and then it moved into my lungs. 8 days of bed rest then slowly back on my feet. noticed a major amount of muscle atrification and felt weak for at least another month. Had a cough for at least 6-8 wks. Hit the trails that spring in end of april and absolutely had no lungs. Worked hard all summer on 30km trail rides at 3300ft before finally starting to feel improvement late that fall. spring of 2021 hit the trails again and immediately tested the power level. Definitely way higher than the previous year. Felt much better and took much less time to develop the lungs and endurance again.

so the good news is persistent steady exercise can help heal and rebuild that capacity back.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I empathize with all all of us. Only speculation seems to be the way to determine where and when we got The Virus. 

I recovered well and my wife never got any symptoms-so I guess she can claim never being infected.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

IDK for sure if I ever contracted covid but I have to assume that I did since I never stopped working throughout the pandemic and that included being in fairly close quarters with a few people at a time. We (my family) and I all got fairly ill in Feb 2020 right before the government lockout. It may have been covid. We all had similar symptoms but we thought it was strep or laryngitis Since then, I too have had an issue with breathing. But I also wonder if I am simply aging. I find myself breathing more deeply these days. 

Since most people have no symptoms, I wouldn't at all be surprised if the majority of us had contracted it somewhere along the way, but did not realize it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Hawgzilla said:


> IDK for sure if I ever contracted covid but I have to assume that I did since I never stopped working throughout the pandemic and that included being in fairly close quarters with a few people at a time. We (my family) and I all got fairly ill in Feb 2020 right before the government lockout. It may have been covid. We all had similar symptoms but we thought it was strep or laryngitis Since then, I too have had an issue with breathing. But I also wonder if I am simply aging. I find myself breathing more deeply these days.
> 
> Since most people have no symptoms, I wouldn't at all be surprised if the majority of us had contracted it somewhere along the way, but did not realize it.


Yeah, I'd guess by now almost everyone has at least been exposed to BA.1 or BA.2.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I’m a physician who takes care of Covid patients and to be clear I’m not really afraid of dying of the dz, after triple vaccination it is unlikely. However if it compromised my physical condition and I couldn’t ride or I got long COVID symptoms I would be very sad. For that reason I’ve worn the n95 mask in the hospital ( when we had enough for everyone) and I recommend to almost everyone (there are a few situations where we might not recommend) to get vaccinated. The benefits far outweigh the risks.




Suns_PSD said:


> Have 2 very regular riding buddies. Solid guys.
> 
> We don't always see eye-to-eye on politics & Covid but we respect each other's opinions and are good friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've got some COVID lungs. 
I never came down with a case of CV-19.
My household did, and I cared for them, always tested negative. 
A few weeks after my Moderna Booster, I had a raging chest cold, 2 rounds of steroids and antibiotics later, damn thing wouldn't clear. After lots of 'rest and hydrate' a different doctor went through my notes, noted a lot of different things (fatigue, chest pain, breathlessness, irritability, and more) - pronounced me with 'Covid Long Haul Syndrome' basically a tag for multiple issues that can be traced back to CV19. Did a pile of testing on heat and lungs. CT scan has scarring in my lungs and other lung issues. I'd get chest pain and breathless walking 100' to the mailbox, or if I have a conversation where I speak over a minute.
After 3 weeks at home, steroids and some COPD inhaler, I can now walk the dogs 2x per day, almost at a normal pace. 
chest pain and pressure not as bad - but present.
I still get crazy tired quicker than I used to, so now I have to plan and pace everything - which is counter to how I normally roll.
My doctor says to take it day by day. 
I hope to maybe ride my neighborhood late this month.
Opening day @ AngelFire in May...not looking so good.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

davez26 said:


> …My doctor says to take it day by day.
> I hope to maybe ride my neighborhood late this month.
> Opening day @ AngelFire in May...not looking so good.


So sorry to hear.
Do they have you in PT?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I am not in PT, we've had some improvement, but PT is on my list for my Monday appt.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtboldguy (10 mo ago)

For anyone with tight lungs post-covid, try Zyrtec. Cheap safe otc. For me the virus itself wasn't bad, but it left me with some asthma. Stuffy nose and feeling like I couldn't breathe through my mouth was a little rough. Zyrtec definitely helped.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

I used Wim Hof's guided breathing to help me recover from a good but mild case of bilateral viral pneumonia from the flu and it seemed to really help.
I did it a couple times a day and took me about 2 months to get lungs back to full capacity.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

The people I know with long Covid issues have had some success with:

hyperbaric treatment
piping their o2 tank into their cpap machine
cryo and hot sauna therapy

If you had it super bad though there may be possible long term permanent damage unfortunately though.


----------



## oab1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Q


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

A quick heads up on post Covid Lungs. I thought I had post covid lungs, and maybe a bit of exercise induced asthma after the infection. it turns out that I was among the small number of folks who develop clots post covid (4 or so out of 1,000). I ended up being hospitalized with several pulmonary emboli (these are blood clots that get trapped in the pulmonary arteries) 8 weeks after what seemed like a mild case of Covid. A small number of people develop blood clots in response to respiratory infections, Covid19 in particular. If you have what you think are Covid lungs, have it checked out. Don't wait until it becomes life threatening. There is a simple blood test to check the level of protein fragments that are the result of your body breaking up blood clots ( D-dimer ). If this test is elevated your doc will prescribe a dye enhanced cat scan of your lungs, an echocardiogram and an ultrasound look at your body's major veins. The Cat scan will be used to look for emboli. The echocardiogram will be used to determine if there is stress being placed on your heart due to blockages in your pulmonary arteries and the untra-sound looks for other clots that might find their way to your lungs. Yes, they are expensive diagnostic procedures, but they could save your life.


----------



## Emtboldguy (10 mo ago)

OldC, 
Would you be willing to share some of your symptoms that led to the diagnosis? During the 8 weeks leading up, was your heart rate blowing up while riding/exercising?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Emtboldguy said:


> OldC,
> Would you be willing to share some of your symptoms that led to the diagnosis? During the 8 weeks leading up, was your heart rate blowing up while riding/exercising?


Myself and a couple friends have had high hr randomly, like going for a run and normally having a hr around 150, but it'll shoot up to 180 for seemingly no reason. This January - February it was happening to me regularly but it now seems to be gone, same with a friend. In my case some larger efforts, both cardio and with weights, seems to have caused a sudden shift back to normal afterwards... Very strange to say the least!


----------



## mtnbiker64_6157 (Nov 27, 2021)

Back in January i developed a very bad cough which led to a rupture in a vein going to the brain which caused a stroke. I am doin PT and can walk but have some balance issues. My pt thinks with better balance and strength training I should get back to biking. I still can stationary bike with good resistance and not get too tired. I don't want an ebike but may have no choice. I am not thrilled with the extra weight and cost.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’m too lazy to read through the thread. If not already mentioned, pulmonary rehab. Often underutilized. I’m a crap patient but I would be all over it. 

Pulmonary function testing is very beneficial except when diagnosing exercise induced asthma. 

O2 supplementation is a placebo effect. However, you should check O2 level when walking at a fast pace. If you drop below 92%, have your doctor’s assistant double check. 

Regular colds can cause bronchospasm. Sometimes an inhaler can help. Data not strong for long Covid but I would use. 

Deep breathing exercises may help. Personally, I feel they are more helpful with mental well being. I deep breath when hiking with my daughter to bring my heart rate down. Subjective benefit I admit. I’m old. 

There was a bad cold circulating before Covid kicked in to gear. I had it. It wasn’t Covid per the epidemiologists. 

See a pulmonologist if you’re extremely short of air. Preferably one that is into aerobic exercise. They get your passion. 

Often, as you know, the body will heal itself without medical or naturopathic intervention. 

I’ll send you a bill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I feel for you.
I can only encourage you, each second we get new cells, our body self repairs non stop.
You would love an Ebike with 600Wh or more.
All the best !


----------



## Emtboldguy (10 mo ago)

Dave, I'm glad you're feeling better. Mtnbiker64, electric mountain bike for sure, provided it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Emtboldguy said:


> Dave, I'm glad you're feeling better. Mtnbiker64, electric mountain bike for sure, provided it doesn't break the bank.


Mtnbiker64, maybe your doctor could 'prescribe' an ebike, you know, medically necessary. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------

